# Lighting at chipotle



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a customer that wants to do lighting like a chipotle. Most of them seem to have a 1900 box with a pendant, a section of rigid conduit, then a 4” octagon box. It is my understanding that a box can’t be supported that way. Is this incorrect or what box are they using?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

matt1124 said:


> I have a customer that wants to do lighting like a chipotle. Most of them seem to have a 1900 box with a pendant, a section of rigid conduit, then a 4” octagon box. It is my understanding that a box can’t be supported that way. Is this incorrect or what box are they using?


That’s a listed swivel mount on the 1900 box


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Slay301 said:


> That’s a listed swivel mount on the 1900 box


The box the keyless fixture is attached to. It would appear to be supported by a lock nut on the inside and out, on the threaded portion of the conduit. I am aware of the swivel mount 😂, can an octagon box be supported in this way?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

matt1124 said:


> The box the keyless fixture is attached to. It would appear to be supported by a lock nut on the inside and out, on the threaded portion of the conduit. I am aware of the swivel mount 😂, can an octagon box be supported in this way?


It’s fine look at 314.23 e or f in the exceptions


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Slay301 said:


> It’s fine look at 314.23 e or f in the exceptions


Perfect. I knew you'd know right where to find it! Thanks


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Every time I walk into a Chipotle (usually when the wife insists on it) I always marvel at the poor sap that has to put all of that together.

Some of their early LED conversions were terrible. They look pretty good now.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

dspiffy said:


> Every time I walk into a Chipotle (usually when the wife insists on it) I always marvel at the poor sap that has to put all of that together.
> 
> Some of their early LED conversions were terrible. They look pretty good now.


A friend of mine did the lighting hang at some local noodle bar. They hung like this, and a whole heckuva bunch of them. They didn’t pay attention or weren’t told (can’t remember which) and hung them all on the same length of conduit. The roof had a slope to it. All the lights had to be re-hung to get them the same height from the floor, and they only had a hand ratchet threader! 😂 

Place didn’t last six months, new tenant ripped them all down! 😝


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

Chipotle is gross.....


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

That has to be the ugliest fixture I have ever seen.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It took 9 posts.
I saw that fixture and thought some hobos cobbled together some parts from a demo project from something built 75 years ago.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> It took 9 posts.
> I saw that fixture and thought some hobos cobbled together some parts from a demo project from something built 75 years ago.


It's called the "Industrial" motif.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

wiz1997 said:


> It's called the "Industrial" motif.


I get it and it is popular. 
Apparently it works if these companies are making money.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

very crude. They could have used a cheap clear globe fixture with large LED edison G lamp.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

I did something similar with light weight LED exits but used EMT . Inspector didn't like it so he had me add a small aircraft cable for safety support


----------

